# EVPreamp Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## music6000 (May 13, 2022)

EVPreamp - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Uni-Vibe Preamp




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Robert (May 13, 2022)

I've strayed away from the standard on this one and moved the knob down by 0.5", centered between the two standard rows.

That'll allow for larger knobs since there's only one.

This will _probably_ be my new standard for 1-knobbers if it turns out good.


----------



## music6000 (May 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> I've strayed away from the standard on this one and moved the knob down by 0.5", centered between the two standard rows.
> 
> That'll allow for larger knobs since there's only one.
> 
> This will _probably_ be my new standard for 1-knobbers if it turns out good.


Yep, Adjusted and Updated!


----------



## Robert (May 13, 2022)

There we go!   

Definitely looks nicer with the knob dropped down a bit.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 13, 2022)

Looks nice! I for one like my chicken head knobs to be larger than my enclosure









						Fairchild Pointer Knob - Large - 1/4" Smooth Shaft (61mm OD)
					

When you need a large audio control knob with vintage style, reach for the Large Fairchild Pointer Knob. Measures 61mm in length, for 1/4" smooth shaft pots.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## almondcity (May 20, 2022)

This looks interesting. A magic tone box. Can someone explain what this is doing?


----------

